# What do you hate?



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

wear and tear on the body and mind ..


----------



## poolcageman (Dec 10, 2007)

Tire kickers and Hacks


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Staffing, good work is hard to find.

Chasing money, somewhere along the line the term contractor merged with the term bank.

Work getting pushed back without proper warning or communication, then you get to eat sh!t later because they are no longer the top priority.

Quoting...I don't quote unless im confident I can get the job, or I charge for it. We could spend our lives quoting.

Selling is part of contracting, if you can't sell then you'l be nothing more then a really good sub to the guy really making the money.

Loading tools in and out of the truck is pretty lame too.

Working late.

Starting work late.

I could go on for ever....


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

All the people that want it done last Tuesday and can't seem to understand that they are going to have to pay up to get a place on MY calendar.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Hate the paperwork and indecisive clients.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

loneframer said:


> Hate the paperwork and indecisive clients.:thumbsup:


 Slow paying GCs and framers and drywallers who insist on shimming door and window jacks


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

ChrWright said:


> and demolition.
> 
> I've had more than my fair share of plaster dust, rock whool, animal waste and all manner of decades old debris raining down and filling my nose with black nastiness to last a lifetime.





Tinstaafl said:


> Selling. Just point me at the work and leave me alone.





framerman said:


> For an HO to be unappreciative. I seem to be in this for being appreciated for my work.





Inner10 said:


> Chasing money, somewhere along the line the term contractor merged with the term bank.


All the above. WHy do I do what I do:laughing:


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Bidding work. Even when I know I've got the job. Even more when it's competitive bid.


----------



## ClosetPro (Apr 29, 2009)

I'd say mine is: spending all the time/gas driving out to bids, then spending a great deal of time designing a closet system on the computer, generating the drawings, emailing or even driving back out to hand deliver the bid and then NOT HEARING ONE WORD FROM THE HO!!! No call returns - NOTHING!!! 

It was my turn to rant, correct? lol!!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

climbing and crawling around in tight spots with a nail bag on which compromises balance

setting up and packing up the tools.. too much time

accoustical sealant, scraping up drywall mud off walls and floors in order to hang trim + the dust that kicks up with each nail shot

homeowners that dont have the decency to give us water or something to drink after saying "i dont know how you guys work in the heat"


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't hate anything about this business of building things. There are things I don't get exited about like paper work, dealing with difficult clients, working outside at 20 below, but I still get a rush every morning when I get in my truck and know I'm going to get to build something today. And it's been over 40yrs now. Wouldn't trade it for the world, and no regrets!:thumbup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Working on my own house. I hate it, every single minute of it. Especially because the ol' lady refuses to lift a finger and help unless a hammer goes hurtling through time and space.


----------



## galla35 (Feb 27, 2009)

i hate starting late in the day, not getting to eat lunch, doing **** twice, people that cant make up there mind, diy people, scabs, i could go on and on


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

Several trades in one room and respirators.


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

People that whine, when they are employed, about how they hate stuff.:whistling


----------



## AtlRemodeling (Jan 23, 2008)

I hate when I misread an individual. I try extremely hard to screen my clients but ever once in a while one slips through. I am sure you all have run across the crazy client that seems to never be satisfied no matter what you do. That is what I can not stand:wallbash:


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

ClosetPro said:


> NOT HEARING ONE WORD FROM THE HO!!!
> !!


The word in large font pretty much sums it up.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

working.

can I be done now?


----------



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

sales
I am very confident in my contracting and carpentry
I just hate when I have a good plan and price
and I know I have to slap a big smile on my face and pretend how excited i am for the project and tell people how great their house and they are
to get the deal done 

although hating sales has made me come to appreciate what an art it is
it is a trade in it self


----------



## Home Work Pro (Dec 9, 2008)

Repairing overhangs on old houses.

Wire mesh in plaster corners.

Tackless strip.

Attic work.

Of course paper work.


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

knucklehead said:


> I hate days like today when the weather guy says it is gonna rain ,but it is not raining. Do I go ahead and drive the 30 miles to the job, or trust the forecast and stay home?
> This happened last week one day, I stayed home. It hardly rained all day, we could have worked.
> What do you do? I hate days like this. The phone is ringing right now. What are we gonna do,boss?


 If I stay home the sun comes out.
If I go to work it rains.
If it's not raining when you get there, roll out your tools. Then it will rain.


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Employees along with cheap and greedy people


----------



## handyhands (Sep 8, 2008)

*lunch break....*

Ordering a sandwich with NO MAYO. And by the time you get back to the office to enjoy it with another 5 minutes of lunch break to spare, you un-wrap your sandwich, check under the bun,..only to find it looking like an elephant ejaculated on it.

:no:


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

I hate it when I get all ready to cut and "click" saw's unplugged...it's bad enough when I do it to myself, but much worse when someone else is too lazy to find their own power!


worse still....struggling with a board until you have it right and there's no nails in the gun, or the compressor's off!


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

handyhands said:


> Ordering a sandwich with NO MAYO. And by the time you get back to the office to enjoy it with another 5 minutes of lunch break to spare, you un-wrap your sandwich, check under the bun,..only to find it looking like an elephant ejaculated on it.
> 
> :no:




And to think I used to like Mayo:sad:


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

I went to work by myself. It never did rain. Finished the job.Now it is raining.


----------



## Dutch1962 (May 10, 2009)

My phone, when I learn to work with one hand I may change my mind.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

Taxes!


----------



## Rooms-Info (May 14, 2009)

in my line or work it is rain. its hard to water seal a room when it rains


----------



## BrianFox (Apr 6, 2009)

The morning lines at home depot / lowes. 
Smell of silicone.
Like everyone, demo.
Roofing.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

i wouldn't say I "hate" anything.

But, I actually don't consistently enjoy the production - at least not as much as some I think. I like to sign contracts and count money :laughing: I do love the feeling of having worked hard though. 



If anything that annoys me --- it's petty stuff. 911 material runs, errands, etc.


The more I go, the more I tend to find the actual "business" side of things to be more appealing to me, than the production.


----------



## PGD (May 20, 2009)

I hate "Grinders" I drive out 1/2 hour to look at a garage door that's falling off the rails and I give the lowest I mean the LOWEST price just to do the job then and there, and the homeowner says "I don't know.... let me think about it." and then 3 days later I get the call "ok.. let's do it!"

and I hate to then say well I'm gonna have to charge an extra trip fee! because then they feel like I lied to them. (and I know they called around for other prices)


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

PGD said:


> I hate "Grinders" I drive out 1/2 hour to look at a garage door that's falling off the rails and I give the lowest I mean the LOWEST price just to do the job then and there, and the homeowner says "I don't know.... let me think about it." and then 3 days later I get the call "ok.. let's do it!"
> 
> and I hate to then say well I'm gonna have to charge an extra trip fee! because then they feel like I lied to them. (and I know they called around for other prices)





ugh, im goin back down to the basement


----------



## Southern Build (Feb 25, 2009)

Cdat said:


> I hate it when you purchase your latest tool to add to the collection only to find out you have no place to put it....because it's bigger then you originally thought it'd be...:whistling........a lot bigger........a whole lot bigger.......


Which is why I am trying to find a bigger trailer... 

More tools is just the beginning, then it leads to bigger trucks, and trailers, then more storage space.:clap:


----------



## No Scabs (Feb 12, 2010)

I hate these dumb A-- Home owners that would rather hire a SCAB to do the job, than us. Home Owners don't care about Warranty, or quality of work, they just want it "CHEAP". 
I got into this business 10 years ago to make a "PROFIT", not just work for an hourly wage. Like most of these Scabs we run into, with their broken down trucks and Magnet on the truck door advertising, they only live for the hour and have no clue, what a P&L, Marketing, or a Margin is, they only live from job to job and giving us "REAL" contractors a bad name.


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

No Scabs said:


> I hate these dumb A-- Home owners that would rather hire a SCAB to do the job, than us. Home Owners don't care about Warranty, or quality of work, they just want it "CHEAP".
> I got into this business 10 years ago to make a "PROFIT", not just work for an hourly wage. Like most of these Scabs we run into, with their broken down trucks and Magnet on the truck door advertising, they only live for the hour and have no clue, what a P&L, Marketing, or a Margin is, they only live from job to job and giving us "REAL" contractors a bad name.


I assume by scab you mean non-union?


----------



## d-rock (Oct 17, 2009)

paying so damn much for gas !!!!


----------



## Rocket Red (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't hate anything about the job really, if I did I wouldn't do it.

*I do get annoyed by people who assume that their poor planning constitutes an emergency for me.* 

Normal Friday afternoon sales call:

"Uh, I got my concrete truck coming on Monday morning and the building plans examiner won't approve my foundation plan, because I have a 20' high daylight basement wall with no engineering. Can you stamp my plans!?"

My answer:

"Sure I can perform structural design for your plans and provide all the necessary calculations and details for construction and permitting. I need about 8 hours to do all of that."

Calller:

"But I need it today! All I need is for you to stamp these, I don't need design or details."

My answer:

Silence.

Caller:

"I'll try another engineer"

My answer:

"Good luck with your project, let us know if you need anything in the future."

Invariably, on Wednesday the next week the caller is in my office with his plans and his tail between his legs.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 17, 2009)

oh yeah....I HATE SHOVELS


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

Ayerzee said:


> I assume by scab you mean non-union?


I doubt that was what he meant. There are not many union contractors that do residential work that is not new construction. You will not find many union contractors that deal with HO's.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Rocket Red said:


> I don't hate anything about the job really, if I did I wouldn't do it.
> 
> *I do get annoyed by people who assume that their poor planning constitutes an emergency for me.*


I love this phrase and use it all the time-unfortunately.

I wouldn't really say hate, but the repitious things that always happens to me is getting calls (from non-former clients) who want either free advice, or the ones who want an estimate over the phone on some type of electrical troubleshooting issue.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

I hate Lipstick on a Pig.

I hate it when people make a big deal out of mediocrity.

I hate it that some contractors keep trying to work for hack homeowners and whining about it.


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

I hate when the H.O. tries to present a solution starting with the phrase,"Well can't you Just........?" Fill in the blank.
Swimming in blown in attic insulation
Hitting my thumb when its 7 degrees
Returned Checks:furious:
Not being givin the human courtesy of a toilet!!


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

D.Foster said:


> I hate when the H.O. tries to present a solution starting with the phrase,"Well can't you Just........?" Fill in the blank.
> Swimming in blown in attic insulation
> Hitting my thumb when its 7 degrees
> Returned Checks:furious:
> Not being givin the human courtesy of a toilet!!


How about hitting your thumb while swiming in a toilet full of blown in insulation while trying to find a lost check in it?

That happened to me last week.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

pallets,cardboard and shrink wrap:w00t:


----------



## CINEMASUPER (Aug 23, 2009)

I hate cell phones,texting,camera phones,blackberries
iphones,ipods and all the other crap that is more important
than doing there job.Also the PC, touchy feelly kinder more
gentle construction of 2010!:furious:


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

CINEMASUPER said:


> I hate cell phones,texting,camera phones,blackberries
> iphones,ipods and all the other crap that is more important
> than doing there job.Also the PC, touchy feelly kinder more
> gentle construction of 2010!:furious:


I feel the same way about the computers. There were some talks (nothing serious yet) about doing away with our field blueprints and using laptops. No thanks. I do not want to deal with making sure it doesn't fall, get dirt in it, get wet, get stolen, or any other of the million things that could happen to it.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

CINEMASUPER said:


> I hate cell phones,texting,camera phones,blackberries
> iphones,ipods and all the other crap that is more important
> than doing there job.Also the PC, touchy feelly kinder more
> gentle construction of 2010!:furious:


Wow, with all due respect, I couldn't disagree more.
I am constantly appreciating the degree that the products you mentioned make my life easier/make me more money.
What I do hate, is the whole process I endure while parking in this city.


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

Mike Finley said:


> How about hitting your thumb while swiming in a toilet full of blown in insulation while trying to find a lost check in it?
> 
> That happened to me last week.


Hahaha LMAO. Thats one for the Books!!!:laughing:


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

Mellison said:


> Wow, with all due respect, I couldn't disagree more.
> I am constantly appreciating the degree that the products you mentioned make my life easier/make me more money.
> What I do hate is the whole parking process I endure in the city.


 As the Boss Yes. Not as an employee who answers every ring and text.


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

Equipment breakdowns and when the h.o. tells you how easy the job is.


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

NJ Brickie said:


> I doubt that was what he meant. There are not many union contractors that do residential work that is not new construction. You will not find many union contractors that deal with HO's.


I know that but that's the only type of "scab" I know....


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ayerzee said:


> I know that but that's the only type of "scab" I know....


I think he meant hack. (But he used the word scab which to me also means non-union workers) Ayerzee-you called it right.


----------



## BrianFox (Apr 6, 2009)

Peeling stickers off products that manufacturers for some reason used super glue on.

D. Foster had it right with customers who say "Well cant you just ........":furious:


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

rselectric1 said:


> I think he meant hack. (But he used the word scab which to me also means non-union workers) Ayerzee-you called it right.


Thanks. Wasn't trying to be a smarta** or anything just wasn't sure what he meant. I figured by his screen name (No Scabs) he had something against non-union workers or something.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

People, whether they be H.O.s, GCs, subs, manufacturers, distributors, etc., who cannot see the value in doing it right the first time. It really boils my ass when you go look at a job that was done ****ty the first time, by a lowball hack, and the homie _still_ uses price to make a decision. Same thing with retailers and GCs....

Retailer: "Hey can you do this job for me, it's real complicated and the customer is suuper picky"
Me: "Sure it'll be a two weeks before I can get there and it will cost X"
Retailer/GC: "WHAT!...So and so normally does it for half that!"
Me: "So have them do it"
Retailer/GC: "I told you, it's complicated and...."
Me: "Facepalm"


----------



## CINEMASUPER (Aug 23, 2009)

Mellison said:


> Wow, with all due respect, I couldn't disagree more.
> I am constantly appreciating the degree that the products you mentioned make my life easier/make me more money.
> What I do hate, is the whole process I endure while parking in this city.


I was referring to employees chating with there girlfriends
and BFF's all day instead of working.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

CINEMASUPER said:


> I was referring to employees chating with there girlfriends
> and BFF's all day instead of working.


Gotcha.
If there were cell phones back when I was an employee I don't think I would have taken a call when at work with the boss.
It seems acceptable now.


----------



## IanS (Sep 18, 2009)

I hate hating. Workers comp, idiotic rules, not walking off a dog crap yard that has not been picked up EVER! Trying not to step in it. Cleaning it up so I don't step in it(just where needed). Finally succumbing to it and wondering which boot the odor is emanating from. Scraping it off the side and bottom before I get back in my truck.


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

Johndoe234 said:


> I hate the people who will tell lies for useless things. They will know that it is not important at all. But still they will do that.


 SO no trade huh?? This is contractor talk ya know....


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

going to the tim hortons drive through, ordering the same thing every morning and 4 out of 5 mornings the coffee is wrong, the other day my food is wrong but the coffee is right...... on the days i tip even better than normal they give me completely wrong order. i asked for a large double double and a bagel, they give me a small tea and a tea biscuit


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> I'm sure it's different for everybody.
> 
> What do you hate about what you do?


1) Convincing people that I am right about what I am telling them and having them doubt a licensed professional. 

2) Maintaining that "the customer is always right" mentality

3) Coordinating with the building department

4) Working outside in the rain

5) Supply house screw ups 

6) Rush Limbaugh obscene profit center timeouts

7) People speaking languages other than english

8) Builders who don't put in staircases until well after the plumbers, HVAC, and electricians have roughed 2nd floor and basement (this really should be #1)

9) No toilet paper

10) No napkins, utensils, or ketchup


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> 1) Convincing people that I am right about what I am telling them and having them doubt a licensed professional.
> 
> 2) Maintaining that "the customer is always right" mentality
> 
> ...


 No stairs?? That Sucks, we at least put in a temp set so the finish set doesnt get destroyed...


----------

